# Three C's



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Things have been serious for to long, so here is some humor for you.

COWS

Is it just me, or does anyone else find it amazing that our government can track a cow born in Canada almost three years ago, right to the stall where she sleeps in the state of Washington. And they tracked her calves to their stalls. But they are unable to locate 11 million illegal aliens wandering around our country. Maybe we should give them each a cow.

CONSTITUTION

They keep talking about drafting a Constitution for Iraq. Why don't we just give them ours? It was written by a lot of really smart guys, it's worked for more than 200 years and we're not using it anymore.

COMMANDMENTS

Want to know the real reason that we can't have the Ten Commandments in a courthouse? You cannot post "Thou Shalt Not Steal," "Thou Shalt Not 
Commit Adultery" and "Thou Shall Not Lie" in a building full of lawyers, judges and politicians! It creates a hostile working environment.


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Brilliant!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

So true... its the kind of humor one doesn't necessarily like but we have to live with it anyway.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

I secand the Brilliant puts everything in perspective


----------

